# DJ Hero 2 spinning Dr. Dre, Metallica, Lady Gaga



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Activision lets first details of mixing-game's lineup slip; 90 artists promised, new freestyle and party modes teased. 










DJ Hero 2 will have a range of new multiplayer modes, freestyle gameplay and full microphone support, Activision said today. The megapublisher also said that the rhythm game will feature over 90 pop, dance and hip-hop artists among its lineup. These will include Metallica, Kanye West, Rihanna, Lady Gaga, and The Chemical Brothers. The artists will provide more than 70 tracks between them. 

 Lady Gaga is just one of 90 artists in DJ Hero 2.




Speaking about the new gameplay, Activision said it would feature, "freestyle scratching, crossfading and sampling." On top of the new creative options, the company also revealed that DJ Hero 2 will feature a new single-player career mode, in which the player works their way up from struggling DJ to media mogul. 

Multiplayer in DJ Hero is also getting something of a makeover. Several new multiplayer modes are promised, including DJ Battles and Party Play. Party Play will feature vocalists with "integrated on-screen singing and rapping of lyrics and rhymes." 

The game, which will be out "this autumn," will come in a variety of bundles. This includes a "party in a box" set, comprising a copy of the game, two turntables and a microphone, as well as a single-turntable bundle, and a version without accessories. 

DJ Hero 2 was first confirmed in January by Activision CEO Bobby Kotick. While the critical reception for DJ Hero was generally positive, sales were disappointing, though Activision claimed it was the most successful new intellectual property of 2009 in terms of revenue.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Metallica is a little out of place here, Guitar Hero yes DJ Hero no.


----------

